# Would you quit your job if you won the local jackpot?



## Kompa (Nov 14, 2016)

Assuming you got an instant payout that was enough to retire right now. Would you quit? Would you give your two weeks or just fly outta there as fast as lighting?

Just curious because I see a few anti quiting people here so I'm wondering what others think if you had no intention on returning to target.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 14, 2016)

In my area there is no such thing as an instant payout for any significant amount. If I won a lottery jackpot, I'd probably call off a few days while I verify the ticket, then submit my two weeks and work them out while I make plans with lawyers and financial advisors to collect the winnings.

If there somehow was an instant payout, where I could take my winning ticket into the gas station and the clerk would cut me a check, then yeah I'd give immediate notice that I won't be going back to work. No NCNS because I'm not that big of an asshole.

I don't think there are a lot of anti-quitting people on here. Just people who prefer not to be screwed over by TMs leaving without notice.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 14, 2016)

I would give 2 weeks, work them out, get a new phone number, and then claim the money without telling anyone.
I think it is best to give 2 weeks notice--just how I was raised, I suppose.  Also, I don't think you can work retail without believing in karma in some form.  At the least, call and quit--making the schedule 2 weeks out and not being sure if someone is still going to work there is just a pain.


----------



## SnorlaxTM (Nov 14, 2016)

Assuming I can keep my anonymity I would probably just keep working until they just really piss me off one day and walk out/two weeks it. Would rather keep myself busy with something rather than nothing sense knowing myself I'd probably end up burning through half of any money on something stupid.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 14, 2016)

I might want to work just a week driving whatever supercar I buy just to fuck with the STL.. Oh you drive a 6 series BMW? Oh I just bought a new Lamo(I would never own a lambo).. And btw here is my 2-weeks.. and say nothing of how I got a lambo.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 14, 2016)

Believe it or not, I would stay. I like my job. I'd consider just being a team member instead of a TL and dropping to part time, but I don't know if I would even do that. 

Whenever I do quit, I'd give at least two weeks, maybe more. Quitting without giving notice does nothing to the ETLs, STLs, or anyone who actually has the power to make decisions over pay and benefits, equipment, or total store payroll. It only fucks over the other team members and maybe TLs.


----------



## Him (Nov 14, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I would give 2 weeks, work them out, get a new phone number, and then claim the money without telling anyone.
> I think it is best to give 2 weeks notice--just how I was raised, I suppose.  Also, I don't think you can work retail without believing in karma in some form.  At the least, call and quit--making the schedule 2 weeks out and not being sure if someone is still going to work there is just a pain.



Having a new phone number is vital!! Not just for work related reasons... Family, friends and those closest to you as well!!


----------



## FoldingPro (Nov 14, 2016)

I would definitely not quit. I love my job so I would just continue on like normal, but with more money in my bank account.


----------



## carramrod (Nov 14, 2016)

Honestly, I would keep my job. I would probably cut down my hours so I could have more free time, but I actually enjoy working, and I need something to occupy at least some of my time. It might be lame, but I start to get restless if I go a couple of days without working, so I would probably straight-up go insane if I outright quit. I guess it's a good thing that I have a job that I actually enjoy.


----------



## CsideMaster (Nov 14, 2016)

I would probably keep my job but just work like two days a week or something. I like the people I work with and I would also want to have something to keep me busy but I would have them scale my hours down.


----------



## semantics (Nov 14, 2016)

I'd probably stay not as a TL but as a part time TM just to keep busy. Don't need to get stir crazy and blow all the money.


----------



## Joejoe12 (Nov 14, 2016)

I would have claimed my prize came into work threw some cash in the air and tell off a few etls then walk out


----------



## Bosch (Nov 14, 2016)

I would not keep my job but I could then do stuff I do for fun as what I want to do..

Have a little shop and work projects.. Still working but on my terms..


----------



## callmetaylor (Nov 14, 2016)

I'd like to keep working (especially if I could really tailor my schedule) but I think the massive difference in financial situations would make things really awkward- even if no one knew I had money. There are people who do anything they can to add an extra 10mins to their shift to try to bump their pay a little...to know that I would be taking hours away from people who desperately need it would be a bit uncomfortable. I think I'd just feel guilty non-stop because of that, and hearing about TMs having to walk to work, or watching one of our old softline ladies drive to work in a car that's nearly as old as she is etc etc.


----------



## On6 (Nov 14, 2016)

I would put my two week notice in. Then probably go back to school part time. Travel the rest of the time. 

Really depends how much money I win.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 14, 2016)

I'd go anon on claiming then treat my friends here & there, pay off the house & car, donate to a few charities, take the family on an ACTUAL vay-cay but I'd still work.
I just wouldn't have to worry when the cuts in hrs hit.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Nov 14, 2016)

Nope I would call in rich.


----------



## Pale (Nov 14, 2016)

My whole store is full of cool people, so i wouldn't out-right quit. But I would go from full-time to part-time so I can keep in touch, but I would definitely keep it to myself that I won the jackpot. Wouldn't even tell my extended family because my family is full of fucking leeches that would bleed me dry throughout the years because they need help with "rent" or "bills", I.E my sister.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 14, 2016)

I like my job and would probably stay on.
I would set up a decent retirement account (something I don't have at all), set some aside for my kids, and donate the rest.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 14, 2016)

Would I quit???


----------



## see spot save (Nov 14, 2016)

Honestly I'd probably keep working. I do like my job and I like my coworkers and I probably wouldn't call out or outright quit because of them. I might reduce my hours or limit my availability though.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 14, 2016)

I know I honestly couldn't keep working cause the first time I got really pissed I would walk just because I could. Nothing would be making hold my temper any more. Think about that for a minute. It just would no longer be worth any of the BS cause you know you don't have to put up with it.


----------



## sher (Nov 15, 2016)

No. I think it would be really nice to work a job and know that if i got fired or felt the need to walk away, it wouldn't be a big deal. I'd change my availability though.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Nov 15, 2016)

If my old STL, ETL, AND TL, were still at my store, I would stay. With my stores current leadership team, I'd put in my 2 weeks the next day. I'd give my 3 or 4 close Target friends money for the next couple months so they could quit right after me and find other jobs. Sorry shitty leaders, I'd take the good softlines people with me so none of us have to deal with your stupid shit. Then I'd pay off school, and probably find a job that I liked because I'd get bored not working.


----------



## glo (Nov 15, 2016)

I'd probably demote to backroom and work reduced hours and go to school.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Nov 15, 2016)

I'd give 2 weeks and then go put my time into an organization that helps people.  Also, I'd gift some of my tm's some money to go back to school.  They are good people and a few of them have other jobs so I'd like to help them get ahead if I could.


----------



## BackroomAlpha (Nov 15, 2016)

Id start my own business, I think id have to keep working somehow but id take a few years off and have some fun. Me and the woman would tour the planet.


----------



## PassinTime (Nov 15, 2016)

Give 2 weeks which would give me time to get together with accountants and Lawyers to structure how I receive and manage my money.   Also,  give away as many shifts as possible via swap book.   I'd focus on family,  fun and my current volunteer situations.   No problem finding uses for my time, I'm somewhat closer to retirement than many folks here so my day to day life has the eye on the prize anyway.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Nov 15, 2016)

If I had my old ETL and some former TM's back, I'd probably stay for a while longer. But as things are right now, I'd probably tell them I'm looking to quit and stay just long enough for them to find and train a replacement.


----------



## desertcoyote (Nov 15, 2016)

The big lotteries don't have an instant payout option.  Most take 4 to 6 weeks I think.  However, once you verify your ticket with the lotto people I'm pretty sure your bank would be more than happy to give you a loan so you could disappear pretty quickly.  I know I would quit, but with the way staffing for the holidays are and my work responsibilities I'd probably stay on until the New Year.  Unfortunately for the horrible guests, I probably would be the most sarcastic Service Desk TM in the company.  Just thinking about it makes me smile.


----------



## smashandthrash (Nov 15, 2016)

I'd request a transfer to one of the Anchorage stores. Work part time, fish, hunt, and hike the rest of my life. 

In short, no. I would not quit my job.


----------



## themusicalfruit (Nov 15, 2016)

I think I'd stay, but not take on the hours I currently do. More like working a couple of shifts a week. I think it also depends on how much money I would be taking on. Still gotta pay taxes and shit you know


----------



## Kartman (Nov 15, 2016)

I'd start a no-kill animal shelter.

Fuck Spot.


----------



## Starswilldiex (Nov 15, 2016)

Assuming i win enough to move to disney property i would give my 2 weeks and gtfo lol and my current state does not allow for me to stay unknown with a big win so id be changing # frequently while here probably


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Nov 15, 2016)

I find it funny everyone is like I would stay on some sort of basis lol.

I do think if you win a big lottery you get a good amount of walking around money until the big check comes in...... 

I have two jobs so I would probably go to part time at my main job and finally call it a career at Target. If I didnt have my other job I would probably work some sort of schedule. I would be more demanding of it and less willing to deviate from it though.


----------



## Midoninger (Nov 15, 2016)

in a hot minute!

once i was sure i had the money, and everything was final ... lol! id go in for my final shift, burn EVERY bridge, and then leave when i got my 15. lolololol will be how i leave.


----------



## Kompa (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm actually surprised at the amount of people that would stay. The reason most people are working here is because they cant go back to school or it's a after HS gig. Having a decent amount to where you could go back or to school to pursue a real job seems like a much better idea imo

And yes, I did use "real job" Unlike most people, I am unfortunately a BR grunt forced to clean up after flow,SF, Plano and deal with beating multiple goal times and metrics while only making 50 cents more than a cashier who just stands all day. Literally no praise because no one knows what we do other than "make pulls" lol. I also don't care about 99% of my coworkers. I'd would just bail the BR team out with some money, LOCU the backroom and never look back. I don't consider my job, or target in general a real job unless you're a SR TL or higher. Retail isnt' the type of work that matters enough to stick around in "just because" when you could probably be doing something more interesting. I'd rather use that money to try to get schooling to get into corporate instead of just picking up a few shifts as starbucks or SF


----------



## sher (Nov 15, 2016)

JuicedSoftball1 said:


> I find it funny everyone is like I would stay on some sort of basis lol.



After some news, I'm thinking I'd take some other retail job. I don't hate the work, i like most of the people, and work is the source of like 90% of my social life rn, but I wanna get out because the money isn't good. if money was no issue, I could zone some PJs a few times a week, stare at the hot Pepsi vendor and have no worries. And I could afford frequent vacations.


----------



## queencat (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm 22 so it'd have to be a lot of money for me to retire now.
I'd quit and go to school full time and then I'd still work. I'm really passionate about my studies and the idea of doing nothing would kill me.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 15, 2016)

JuicedSoftball1 said:


> I find it funny everyone is like I would stay on some sort of basis lol.



Target as a corporate organization is meh but my store is my family. Been here through a challenging time in my life and I would miss them. I would definitely cut hours but would want to stay busy.

Let me say that everyone on this thread is really smart. When you win the lottery they recommend not quitting your job right away. Not because of money but because it can be a giveaway that you won to friends and family. The biggest problem for lottery winners is getting hit up by people who need money, you might think, well I will say screw them but realistically when your mom calls, baby sister calls, good friend at work needs help you are going to be inclined to want to help them, its best to do that without them knowing "There is a lot more where that came from."


----------



## HRZone (Nov 15, 2016)

jb08045 said:


> don't consider my job, or target in general a real job unless you're a SR TL or higher



As the saying goes to each their own. You can define a real job as what you want to but I am willing to bet a lot of people here put in much more work than some of my lazy millenial engineer Amazon friends. Is it a real job because they make six figures?

A real job is consistent work where you are part of a team. Just because you may not work 9 to 5 every day at Target doesnt mean you arent putting the work in.

I am sorry things are so bad at your store you feel jilted and underappreciated but if you want to go on a rant about how being a TM is the worst thing you can do, you are preaching to the wrong crowd.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 15, 2016)

HRZone said:


> my store is my family.


This is what got me to come back after quitting once before.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Nov 15, 2016)

I'd probably go back to Softlines and cut back to part time for a while, for stability. I'd get myself a nice camera and work on my photography skills, probably get some sort of certification and quit Target once I found a job in that area. Pay off my debts, obviously.


----------



## Greenie (Nov 15, 2016)

I've dreamed about winning a huge lottery. I wouldn't quit right away. Id get my attorneys and accountants lined up and handle that legal junk first. Then I'd give my two weeks and wouldn't tell anyone I won. Finally, after I was gone, I'd go claim my winnings. 

I've had this loose plan since before I joined the ranks of red and khaki.

 But, you have to play to win. And I don't play.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 15, 2016)

Kartman said:


> I'd start a no-kill animal shelter.
> 
> Fuck Spot.



@Kartman I would have space in my bullybreed rescue for ya.. Combine forces!


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 15, 2016)

I am living in a bit of a financial nightmare which is why I had to take a 2nd job at Target. I would quit Target in a heartbeat. All the great people I've so enjoyed have moved on in the past few months and it just isn't quite as fun anymore. I would keep my other job or find another one similar to it but with higher pay. I'd get the IRS off my back, pay off all of my debt, finance my kids' college educations and just feel financially stable and worry-free for a little bit. What a nice dream....poof!  :/


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 27, 2020)

Casino?  Excellent.  I have a more fun idea:  rip 5 20 dollar bills into pieces and flush them down the toilet.  On line casino gambling is about as brilliant as investing 98% of your 401-K in corporate common stock.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 29, 2020)

Would I quit? In a fucking heartbeat. I would quit like the guy in half baked or like Jennifer Aniston's character in Office Space. I am dead serious with all that money I'd find something to do.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 29, 2020)

Agree 100%, I wouldn't have to think about it for a second. Enough money to retire and folks are going to keep working at Target? LOL. I was out of work for ten months a couple of years ago, first time in over thirty years and I loved every freaking minute of it. I'd definitely find things to do. Even if I did decide to get a job eventually, just to keep busy, it would be something stress-free and purely enjoyable, and it would be awesome knowing that if things didn't work out, I could just quit.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 29, 2020)

If I could remain completely and totally anonymous I might stay on one day a week (haha, what I'm getting now) until I move, because I WOULD be moving. I'd want to get as much use out of that discount card as possible.


----------



## livyatan1996 (Jan 29, 2020)

i have a hard time not quitting now and i'm broke. y'all really wanna stick around retail when you don't have to??


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 29, 2020)

livyatan1996 said:


> i have a hard time not quitting now and i'm broke. y'all really wanna stick around retail when you don't have to??


Keep in mind that the posters that say they would keep working at Target posted that in 2016.  
All but 1 of the 2020 posters said NO-WAY.
  The 1 that would stay - said 1 day/week only for the discount.  
I think that 10% won’t mean as much then as it does now and staying the one day would turn into a nope = out.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 29, 2020)

I hit the jackpot by working at target 😐👀😳


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 29, 2020)

Maybe so..








						$768 Million Powerball Winner Told to Disappear
					

The attorney for a 24-year-old Wisconsin man who won the $768 million Powerball jackpot said he advised him ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 29, 2020)

I would for sure quit, no question.  I work to live, I don't work dor fun.

If it was enough, I would use it to make my hobbies a full time thing.  Some charity, support a few people important to me.

But no, I would definitely quit my job.


----------



## Megatron91 (Jan 29, 2020)

Eventually money would run out so id just keep working so theres still a flow on money


----------



## JAShands (Jan 29, 2020)

I spent years as a stay at home mom. I loved it. But I didn’t realize how isolated I was until I ventured back to work and started having regular conversations with other adults. It was glorious! Would I keep the job I have now if I won the lottery? For a while, absolutely. But I wouldn’t fight for hours, I’ll take my few shifts a week and be happy. Having people in your life that you know, that know you, that you can count on to be there for you and support you, people comfortable enough and close enough to you to call you out on your shit, that’s something you can’t buy. Would I eventually quit? Depends on how much the jackpot is I suppose. But I would never want to feel that isolated again, and I’m too bratty to want to make new friends when I already have friends I love lol


----------



## RandomTM007 (Jan 29, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 29, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Keep in mind that the posters that say they would keep working at Target posted that in 2016.
> All but 1 of the 2020 posters said NO-WAY.
> The 1 that would stay - said 1 day/week only for the discount.
> I think that 10% won’t mean as much then as it does now and staying the one day would turn into a nope = out.



I meant I would long enough to get stuff together to move. Discount on luggage, electronics and such. Not like I'd be staying permanently....with this kind of money, even if I was anonymous I wouldn't stay forever.


----------



## slowhands (Jan 30, 2020)

Joejoe12 said:


> I would have claimed my prize came into work threw some cash in the air and tell off a few etls then walk out


Quit Reno 911 style.  (Look up the lottery episode if you haven't  seen it.)


----------



## jackandcat (Mar 24, 2020)

If I won a jackpot, I'd offer two weeks' notice.  I have already been involved in a fair amount of volunteer work and would do more volunteering in order to serve others' needs and to retain interaction with other people.  HOWEVER, it's a big question mark because in most states the identities of lottery winners are publicly disclosed, and your life becomes overwhelmed with "a friend in need is a friend indeed" requests as well as potential threats of blackmail.


----------



## NKG (Mar 24, 2020)

With everything that is going on, I would


----------



## Staffwoman (Mar 24, 2020)

I'd quit and start my own company.


----------



## jackandcat (Mar 24, 2020)

FYI if I won a jackpot, I'd consider pursuing an online MBA (or even a "bricks-and-clicks" MBA so there would be some classroom interaction), so I could get better jobs in the future, should my winnings be lost to unanticipated taxes and other financial mistakes.  Why Get an MBA? The Value of an MBA Degree


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 24, 2020)

yeah, and then id give my pets the luxury life they deserve


----------



## INFSlave (Mar 24, 2020)

My state allows lottery winners to remain anonymous. If it's a large sum I'd put in my two weeks (found greener pastures) then retain a respectable attorney to collect for me. Act like nothing happened otherwise. Lottery winners have a habit of turning up dead one way or another.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 24, 2020)

Would I quit Target? Yes.

But I would find another job to keep me busy. Maybe try to start my own business, I'd have nothing to lose.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Mar 24, 2020)

Planosss said:


> I hit the jackpot by working at target 😐👀😳


Actually I do feel very lucky to have my job at Target. They have treated me well and I have had steady work through the "great recession" and this shutdown. Ive been here for ever it seems. I work hard and stay out of the drama. 
That being said. Yes I would quit. Because I would have the means to pursue dreams of traveling the world.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Mar 24, 2020)

If i won the lottery worth millions i would call in rich.


----------



## balthrop (Mar 24, 2020)

Verify ticket, financial and legal planning, set up financials, claim ticket under LLC if possible, tell no one not one living soul, go to work.

and 

maybe I get to eat meat more than twice a week


----------



## Poofresh (Jun 10, 2020)

the smart thing to do is go on vacation and use up all of those sick hours, then put in 2 weeks so you can collect the remaining $.  And then use some of that lottery money like maybe couple millions assuming you won close to 100 mil, and buy yourself a seat in the Target boardroom  and reform the godamn store from within that will benefit the lower team members.  Raise everyones paygrade, abolish Team Leaders, use their paygrade to spread it amongst teammembers, and make every single team member be their own boss in their own isles and departments.  And then quit target.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Jun 11, 2020)

I want to move elsewhere, so yes. But not until I had that arranged, so I could keep getting that discount. (I'd be sensible with my $ so I didn't end up as a stereotype lottery-winner-who-went-broke.)


----------



## DeadEnd (Jun 11, 2020)

I would turn in two weeks notice ASAP after win lottery but will still go work at my other better job with better benefits.


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 11, 2020)

Two weeks notice and In  A  Heartbeat


----------



## Switchto4 (Jun 11, 2020)

I'd absolutely quit, with notice and calling out sick my last few shifts (I hate goodbyes, plus I'll take that sick pay).

Love my job but not THAT much.


----------



## Parker51 (Jun 11, 2020)

If I ever got a big windfall, I have contemplated offering every peer (non-supervisory TM) a modest amount, either directly to them, or donated to their favorite charity.  Don't know if I would need or get management approval, but it might help my peers with tuition or transportation or indebtedness, or at least head off being asked for money if anyone found out I was "rich."


----------



## Parker51 (Jun 19, 2020)

connorbaker said:


> Where can I find some more feedback?



Scam Alert:  You're not going to make a living at gambling.  Or you can make a hard, stressful, living at poker if you are very good, have very deep pockets, and can absorb deep losses over the medium-term.

Most games, including slot machines, are totally random, with the odds slightly tilted in the house's favor.  Even "high rollers" slowly lose money, sometimes a lot.  Former Secretary of Education William Bennett spent over a million dollars a year gambling at Vegas casinos (of course, he made much more than that a year with speaking fees, book royalties, and such, but the point is it's not a profit center).

Even games where there is some element of skill involved (like card-counting at blackjack), if the house finds that you're winning long-term, they will find a way to ban you.  Also, forget what you saw in the movie "21."  The potential advantage at blackjack is so slight that you would essentially wind up being close to an itinerant minimum-wage worker, without benefits, moving from casino to casino, and city to city, developing a vast wardrobe of disguises and fake identities, as you try to stay one step ahead of casino management.

Experts who have found holes in games like badly designed state lotteries point out the irony that if you're smart enough with math and statistics to find such advantages, you can make a much better, and less stressful, living being a professional mathematician or statistician.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 19, 2020)

Parker51 said:


> Or you can make a hard, stressful, living at poker if you are very good, have very deep pockets, and can absorb deep losses over the medium-term.


Agreed.  Although I did have an uncle who played poker and made a living off it.  This was many, many years ago though and he was single with few financial obligations other than keeping a roof over his own head.  Plus, I think he liked the adrenaline rush of the occasional big win.  His was not a lifestyle many would find attractive.  I sure don't.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 19, 2020)

Normally, I'd say that I'd still keep working just for the social contact and having some structure to my schedule.  Set up trust funds for nieces and nephews, donate to favorite charities, pay off debts.  Now though?  With all the stress I feel with working around guests who refuse to wear masks, I'd quit.  If I could afford to retire now, I would.  But I hardly ever buy a lottery ticket.  Maybe I should start buying 1 per week....


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jul 19, 2020)

Gonna jump in to add: I always said if I won the lottery (and could remain anonymous for a little), I’d stay on for like a week, maybe 2 just to work it out. Maybe be a little snarky to some guests I dislike and maybe call out my ETL for something without fearing for retaliation. Also, I always said I’d gift a few coworkers that have been wonderful to me with some money or something. My list is a lot shorter than it was when I initially said that lol.


----------



## Shani (Jul 19, 2020)

Pre-pandemic I would have answered that I'd stay, but right now I would take an LOA since I wouldn't have to worry about money and I could just stay home.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Jun 13, 2021)

I would still choose to work.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2021)

I would still work but only part-time.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 13, 2021)

Has this been said yet “ If I win the jackpot, I’d barely  break even” 😎.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jun 15, 2021)

If I chose to stay, I'd take the fraternization policy far less seriously.


----------



## boringClerk03 (Jun 15, 2021)

Yes, in a heartbeat lol who wouldn't. Like why would you stay working at target if you won the jackpot?


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 15, 2021)

I might stay for a bit just to say to every ridiculous leadership request, NO! Being coached as a millionaire would be fun.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 16, 2021)

boringClerk03 said:


> Yes, in a heartbeat lol who wouldn't. Like why would you stay working at target if you won the jackpot?


I think a lot of the people who say they would stay will have one bad day and be like:


----------



## PiersciClark (Oct 5, 2021)

No way! That's a foolish idea, and it's awful that most people who actually win a freaking jackpot, they do it like that! I think you should keep your job as it would be the only source of income that you'll have! I mean, the money out of the jackpot will end, and if you quit your job, you won't have any other source of income. However, I don't believe that I would ever win a jackpot. I have browsed a List of the best online casino sites, and I have tried to win the jackpot at every single one. Well, as you can understand, I never got it.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 5, 2021)

I wouldn't. I would go On Demand or reduce my availability dramatically, and just keep the appearance that I need this job.

No bragging to anyone. No flashy car in the parking lot.

Belize and Trinidad and Tobago for the week; OPU shift on Saturday .


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 5, 2021)

💯


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 5, 2021)

It always seems like the big powerball tickets are sold in California


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Oct 5, 2021)

I'd put in my 2 weeks and tell everyone I got a new job.  In my state you aren't able to remain anonymous but I highly doubt anyone would be looking. I wouldn't want anyone knowing I won.  If a guest pissed me off I would let them know about it without fear of being fired.


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 5, 2021)

In less than a breath i would


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 5, 2021)

I would retain legal counsel and set up the right legal structure, collect my money, and then poof.

No two weeks, no goodbyes, no thank yous, no nothings.

Just gone, like a fart in the wind.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 5, 2021)

Bosch said:


> I know I honestly couldn't keep working cause the first time I got really pissed I would walk just because I could. Nothing would be making hold my temper any more. Think about that for a minute. It just would no longer be worth any of the BS cause you know you don't have to put up with it.


Word.


----------

